# Need help finding a puppy



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

The professionals on the forum can give you great advice. As you know, there are no perfect puppies and sometimes the breeder may choose one for you that might end up not being right for the breed ring. Even if the dog is built structurally sound he/she might not have the personality (shy or easily spooked) for the ring. The great part is that you live in an area that is central to alot of good breeders! Good luck and I will read what some of the pros have to say.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Maybe you could go to a local show or dog club in your area and find a mentor? Good luck to you, sounds like a lot of fun and work.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

First welcome to the forum. :wavey:
Next there is no such thing as the perfect pup, other than the one I have sitting on my feet as I type this. 
Below are links and contacts for Golden Retriever Clubs puppy/breeder referral in Michigan. I am sure you will be able to find what you are looking for through one of those clubs. 
Good Luck in your search. 

Fort Detroit GRC
http://www.fdgrc.org/referrals.html


Mid Michigan GRC
http://www.freewebs.com/mmgrc/bragspuppyannouncements.htm

And the third club does not have a web site but here is a phone number for Marshbanks GRC of Central Michigan breeder referral.
Walter Faubion 734-428-9719


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

LOL Hank you and I must have the same puppy laying under our computer desks  

I think that you should research not only lines but the financial comitment and how much work it really is. Thick skin is a must and faint hearted people generally don't last. Being and owner and being a breeder/exhibitor are two VERY diffrent things. A lot of time and thought must go into a desicion like this. You need to research the set up needed, the equipment and tools for grooming a show dog, and again the hard work and $$$$$$$$$$$$ needed. Good luck also if you use the search function on the forum there are a ton of threads to read and learn from.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Happy said:


> As you know, there are no perfect puppies and sometimes quote]
> =======================================================
> 
> Yeah, just read the Piper Chronicles and you'll understand.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sophie*

Sophie:

I hope you give some thought about checking with the Golden Ret. Rescues, too.

GRROM, Golden Ret. Rescue of Michigan, and Great Lakes Golden Ret. Rescue might have a dog for you.


Showing dogs takes alot of work, time, money, and commitment.

http://www.grca-nrc.org/Localrescues-Michigan.htm
Click here and click on GRROM and Great Lakes.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

WLR said:


> Happy said:
> 
> 
> > As you know, there are no perfect puppies and sometimes quote]
> ...


----------



## sophie21 (Dec 16, 2008)

I have given alot of thought to wanting to get into show dogs. I have show horses for many years at a pretty cometive level. So I understand there are alot of $$$$ commitments. I also know that showing anyhting that you love requires you to have a VERY thick skin. This is something that I have always wanted to do and am finally in a place in my life when I can go after it.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I would suggest joining the GRCA as well as your local Golden club. Start talking to breeders in your area. It might be a good idea to ask breeders who else they'd recommend or work with, and try to find a breeder who has a good reputation with other breeders in the area. Rather than getting involved with a breeder that none of the other local breeders will work with.

Lana


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I would suggest that you attend the Detroit Kennel Club Dog Show in March at Cobo Hall. It is a benched show, so you have an opportunity to meet the breeders and their dogs. It is a show where a lot of breeders in MI advertise puppies and upcoming litters.


----------

